# Help me with class content



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

As you may know, I am hoping to hold a class on dog nutrition sometime in the semi near future if I can get everything together and pitch to Tue right folks. I am writing the rough draft of the class tonight, but I'd like a couple people to read it over and give their opinions on it. Another thing

If you were to have taken a class like this when you first started learning about good vs bad kibble what would you have liked it to include?


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

I would definitely recommend talking about a few things. These are things that my customers ask me regularly, but I always think of as something people already know. 
A) what are bi-products
B) why are they bad
C) why is corn bad
D) are grains bad, why/why not?
E) what should you look for as the first ingredient
F) are there really differences in the breed/size specific foods
G) are there benefits to rotating formulas ("flavors")
H) what would you actually look for in a kibble
I) preservatives

There are a few more things, but I cant think of them right now


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Why not to listen to employees all the time when choosing food

Why just because a food is expensive doesn't make it better

Why expensive food might be cheaper over time


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

Why all meat meals are not the same
Veggie protein additives (on top of corn you have peas as well) in terms of mearly increasing protein content
Is this dog food actually made by that company? (Re: Diamond)


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh and about splitting ingredients


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i'd start with basics.....

1. the guidelines for how much to feed are often followed to the detriment of the dog. usually offering more than the dog needs.
2. the fewer the ingredients, most likely the better the food is for the dog
3. listen to your dog. look at your dog. that will tell you if you've picked the food that is compatible.
4. stools should be firm.
5. grains are bad

i would be very specific about the most obvious. that way you can steer them to a kibble that shows that less if more...that ol' roy simply is not a good food and here is why..

that your vet may be the greatest diagnostician in the world, but just as you choose the food your children eat, you should be the one to choose your dog's food. it isn't the rocket science vets make it out to be.

i'd use some humour....not take yourself seriously and impart your message...that food is the key to a healthy life for dogs.

and what is chosen as the way to feed a dog...is a very important decision, one your vet knows little about.

things like that.


----------



## funshine (Jan 21, 2010)

I'd love to see "Dogs are carnivores (and what is a carnivore)" as a starting point since so many people have false knowledge against this fact :smile:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

so? how's it going?


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

magicre said:


> so? how's it going?


Its going well. Slow, and a little harder then I imagined, but that's ok :smile: I'm trying to write most about things that are both basic and necessary. Doing some added research just to make sure my info is current as it had been about a year or so since I've read anything new. I have 2 pages front and back of jumble mess. I've organized by categories, then wrote things that fell under that category in whatever random order they came into my brain lol. Mostly just trying to get the info from my brain and put it in a way the will make the most sense. I don't think I realized just how in depth this subject could be, but I love every second of it. When I'm not writing or researching I'm trying to figure out how I'm going to do visuals. I'd like to have a couple different options because since I don't have a space yet so I don't know if we will have a projector available for a powerpoint and if we don't then what are good ways to present visuals... stuff like that lol.


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

Well the first draft is typed up. If anyone wants to read it I can send it in a 3 part pm lol


----------

